# recuperer musique disparue sur ipod 160 go



## igorstrav (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,j'ai 2 ipods et un iphone.
je gere la musique manuellement.
La ,toutes les  musiques ont disparu de mon  ipod 160 go.Mais le disque montre qu'il y a 110 go pris.
Donc,la musique est toujours la mais illisible par mon ipod.
Comment la retrouver?
existe t il des logiciels de maintenance pôur l'ipod comme techtools ou data rescue pour recuperer la visibilité de ces fichiers?
Merci de me faire part de votre savoir à ce sujet


----------



## ficelle (21 Novembre 2008)

mais la musique n'est pas sur un ordi maitre ?


----------



## igorstrav (21 Novembre 2008)

non,je faisais tout à la main depuis toujours (des années)j'ai sauvé ma discotheque en cd et dvd (en AAC et mp3) pour prevenir de ce genre d'accident.
Je ne synchronise jamais le ipod ,je prends du dvd et je depose dans la liste de mon ipod dans itunes ,ça a toujours marché (mais ça ne marche pas avec iPhone)


----------



## ficelle (21 Novembre 2008)

regarde si senuti voit la musique sur l'ipod


----------



## igorstrav (24 Novembre 2008)

Senuti les voit les morceaux,et Yamipod ausssi mais en grisé non accessible !
il semble que yamipod aurait peut etre pu reconstruire une arborescence pour que l'ipod retrouve le chemin des morceaux ,mais  j'ai eu un message d'erreur a un moment du process

j'ai finalement reinitialisé le ipod ,et je passe par Floola,gratuit,qui ,bien que moins beau,est bien plus souple que itunes et qui permets surtout de mettre des musiques de n'importe quelles sources,on n'est pas obligé d'avoir toute sa discotheque dans l'ordi,ce qui me va car j'ai tout sur DVD et CD,mais il faut tout refaire...
Merci a vous en tout cas


----------

